# Axel, my new foster



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Introducing Axel, my new foster. This little boy is a real sweetheart and if I didn't already have FIVE, I'd sure fail Fostering 101! He's almost 3 years old, weighs 7.4#s and is just the sweetest thing. If you're interested in giving this baby a furever home, go to the SCMR website and submit an application.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

He's adorable. He's in great hands and a loving home until he finds his forever home. :heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a cutie.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

He is precious!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I saw this on FB and I bet you don't have him long. He's a doll.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

He's soooo cute!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My gosh Marti, he's a real cutie:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, he is a keeper! What is his story, Marti?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

He's so cute, Marti!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Yep, he is a keeper! What is his story, Marti?


Sorry, I just now saw you post. Axel is an owner turn in. He is neutered, but started lifting his leg in the house. Well mama just couldn't have that. Oh no. And we certainly don't want to use belly bands. So off he goes from the only home he's ever known. 

This little boy is very loving, affectionate and smart. He gets along with my guys just fine, sleeps with us all in the bed. And he knows some commands. He follows me around & wants to be picked up and held. You couldn't ask for a better little boy. 

He had a dental last week, his bloodwork is great. He has a good appetite but isn't over or under weight. Simply a doll-baby. I'm sure I'll cry when he goes to his furever home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marti, that is so sad. I think the owner did not really bond w/him or she would have found a way to make it work---so he will be better off w/a new family--hopefully one where he has a bonded relationship. Sweet baby boy. 
I would cry too when he left.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Love him and LOVE his name. I have an Axel, too! I told my SO that if we didn't already have three dogs, I'd sure like to give this boy a home.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart! I can't imagine how he feels. Riley usually sleeps downstairs with his daddy but when he sleeps up I have to watch that leg! Silly boy! I would never give my boy away!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marti - thank you for fostering Axel. He is such a handsome boy. They'll be beating down the door to apply to adopt him!!! :chili:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh Marti he is beyond precious! I bet you are going to find him an amazing home where he can TRULY be loved. My little boys are potty training handfuls these days. They don't lift their legs, but just when you think it's safe to give them a little freedom out of your sight, well.....uggh lol! I wish your fosters Momma would have done the belly bands. We have purchased some for the boys just to support us in our potty training efforts. They aren't fun, but they can work. All of these babies are worth the work, they give SO much in return :wub: . Give your sweet boy a hug from us!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a little doll, he's lucky to have you.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh my...look at that little face.
It angers me ...the "reasons" that people give when they decide to give up on something so easily, when it gets difficult 
Whatever happened to... I'll love you no matter what?
But then again.... it opens the door for him to find a Forever home....and a Great Foster Mom to spoil him till that time comes:chili:
Thank you!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## petdoorgal (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh goodness, 5 already! He sounds like a sweetheart  Fostering is hard because you always get so attached!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg he is so cute!!! Has he been marking or do you have a belly band on him? I have 2 boys and what worked for us was taking them outside every 1-2 hours!! So annoying but seems to have worked for us!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Omg he is so cute!!! Has he been marking or do you have a belly band on him? I have 2 boys and what worked for us was taking them outside every 1-2 hours!! So annoying but seems to have worked for us!


With 5 dogs, actually 6 now, in the house, it's hard to determine who's doing what. I have a fenced in back yard and take them out several times during the day. They also know to use pee pads. However... I have belly bands, I mean, they're pretty simple to make, but I just don't like to use them at home. So yeah, he's probably marking. It just doesn't give me the heartburn it does some people. And some days they're better than other days. Regardless, he'll have to be retrained at his furever home anyway. And he sure is a sweet little boy.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Axel looks like a cutie with a serious personality! LOL Love the pics!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

He's adorable! Where was he when we were looking to adopt? I wish him a wonderful forever home & and endless supply of love!


----------

